# اوجة الشبة بين اسحق &  المسيح



## amselim (3 سبتمبر 2010)

نجد أن إسحاق صورة جميلة لربنا يسوع المسيح من أوجه كثيرة نتأمل في بعض منها:​
*إسحاق هو الابن الوحيد

*كان إسحاق هو الابن الوحيد لإبراهيم من سارة، وقال الله لإبراهيم: «خذ ابنك وحيدك» (تكوين22: 2)، ومكتوب أيضًا: «قدَّم... وحيده» (عبرانيين11: 17).  وهو في هذا صورة للرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد، فالمسيح وحيد من نوعه في كل شيء، وذُكرت «ابنه الوحيد» عن الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد خمس مرات (يوحنا1: 14، 18؛ 3: 16، 18؛ 1يوحنا4: 9).
​





*إسحاق هو الابن المحبوب

*قال الله لإبراهيم: «ابنك... الذي تحبه إسحاق»، صورة للرب يسوع المحبوب من قلب أبيه، فهو «ابن محبته» (كولوسي1: 13)، وأيضًا «الذي هو في حضن الآب» (يوحنا1: 18)، وشهد الآب عنه في المعمودية قائلاً: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب» (متى3: 17؛ انظر أيضًا يوحنا3: 35؛ 5: 20).  وهذه المحبة أزلية: «لأنك أحببتني أيها الآب قبل إنشاء العالم» (يوحنا17: 25).
​
*إسحاق هو الابن الوارث

*لأن إسحاق هو الابن الوحيد لإبراهيم من سارة، فبالتالي هو الوارث لكل ما لإبراهيم، وشهد العبد أن إبراهيم أعطى كل ما له لإسحاق (تكوين24: 36؛ 25: 5).  وإسحاق هو صورة للرب يسوع ابن الله الذي جعله الله وارثًا لكل شيء (عبرانيين1: 2).  ونحن بالإيمان بالمسيح صرنا أبناء الله وبالتالي صرنا «ورثة الله ووارثين مع المسيح» (رومية8: 17).​
*إسحاق واحتماله للآلام

*لقد تعاظم إسحاق وكان يتزايد في التعاظم فحسده الفلسطينيون وأبغضوه وطموا الآبار وملأوها ترابًا وقالوا: اذهب من عندنا.  فمضى إلى وادي جرار، وهناك حفر عبيده ووجدوا بئر ماء حي، فخاصم رعاة جرار رعاة إسحاق قائلين: لنا الماء، فترك لهم المكان وذهب إلى مكان آخر.






احتمل إسحاق آلامًا كثيرة وتعرض للظلم والبغضة والمضايقات من الآخرين، وهو في هذا صورة للرب يسوع الذي صنع الكثير من المعجزات بين الجموع فأحبوه وتبعوه، ولكن هذا أغضب رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين فأبغضوه وحسدوه.  ولقد تعرض الرب كثيرًا للآلام، فعدة مرات حاولوا رجمه وقتله، لقد «ظُلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه» (إشعياء53: 7)، و«إذ شُتِم لم يكن يشتم عوضًا وإذ تألم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بعدل» (1بطرس2: 23).

وكان إسحاق وديعًا فلم يخاصم، وهو بذلك صورة للرب يسوع المكتوب عنه: «لا يخاصم ولا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد في الشارع صوته» (متى12: 19).
​

*إسحاق وغفرانه للآخرين

*بعد أن حسده الفلسطينيون وأبغضوه وصرفوه من عندهم، رأوا أن الرب كان معه، فأتوا إليه بعد فترة فصنع لهم ضيافة، فأكلوا وشربوا وباتوا هذه الليلة عنده ثم صرفهم.  فمضوا من عنده بسلام (تكوين26: 3).  لقد غفر لهم وأظهر محبة عملية، وهو بذلك يذكرنا بما قاله وفعله الرب يسوع: «أحبوا أعداءكم.  باركوا لاعنيكم.  أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم.  وصلُّوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم» (متى5: 44).  وعلى الصليب كانت أول عبارة قالها المسيح - له المجد - صلاة لأجل أعدائه وصالبيه إذ قال: «يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون» (لوقا23: 34).​
*إسحاق رجل الطاعة

*أطاع إسحاق صوت الرب الذي ظهر له، وقال له لا تنزل إلى مصر، بل تغرب في هذه الأرض.  فأقام في جرار، وليس ذلك فقط، بل عندما امتحن الله إبراهيم وقال له أن يأخذ إسحاق ويُصعده محرقة، ذهب إبراهيم وإسحاق إلى هناك، ومع أن إسحاق كان شابًا قويًّا يمكنه أن يهرب لو أراد، لكنه أطاع أباه وقَبِل أن يُربَط على المذبح فوق الحطب ويُذبَح بالسكين ويحرق بالنار.

ومشاهد الطاعة هذه صورة لطاعة ربنا يسوع المسيح، كالإنسان الكامل، الذي فعل كل شيء طبقًا لمشيئة أبيه.  ففي بداية حياته قال ليوسف ولأمه: «أ لم تعلما أنه ينبغي أن أكون في ما لأبي؟» (لوقا2: 49؛ انظر أيضًا يوحنا 4: 34).

وطاعة المسيح - له المجد - لم تظهر في حياته فقط بل أيضًا في موته، إذ أطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب، وفي البستان قال لأبيه: «لتكن لا إراداتي بل إرادتك»، بالرغم أن الكأس التي أمامه كانت رهيبة وهي الآلام الكفارية في ساعات الظلمة، لكنه - تبارك اسمه - أطاع طاعة كاملة.

حمل إسحاق الحطب سائرًا إلى أرض المريا، والمسيح حمل خشبة الصليب سائرًا إلى الجلجثة.

رُبط إسحاق ووُضع على الحطب فوق المذبح، والمسيح الذي سُمِّرت يداه ورجلاه فوق الصليب.

كان إبراهيم وإسحاق في اتفاق تام في الطريق إلى جبل المريا إذ مكتوب «فَذَهَبَا كِلاَهُمَا مَعًا»، صورة للآب والابن اللذين كانا في اتفاق تام من جهة الصليب، فالآب قدَّم ابنه وبذله، والابن في طاعة كاملة تمَّم مشيئة أبيه.

عندما وضع إبراهيم إسحاق على المذبح ليذبحه لم يكن معهما أحد، صورة لما حدث عند الصليب حيث صارت ظلمة على كل الأرض في ثلاث ساعات ولم يرَ أحد ما حدث بين الله وابنه على الصليب.
​





*إسحاق المُقام

*استغرق إبراهيم وإسحاق ثلاثة أيام عندما ذهبا كلاهما معًا من مكانهما إلى أرض المريا، وفي هذه الثلاثة الأيام كان إسحاق في وضع الموت، وبعد أن وضعه على المذبح ليذبحه، سمع صوت ملاك الـرب من السماء قائـلاً لـه: «لا تمد يدك إلى الغلام».  فقام إسحاق من على المذبح.  لقد أخـذه إبراهيم فـي مثال (عبرانيين11: 19)؛ أي صار إسحاق مثالاً للقيامة، وهو في هذا صورة للمسيح المقام من الأموات في اليوم الثالث.​
_أخي، أختي،_ يا ليتنا نتعلم من الرب يسوع الوادعة وعدم الخصام والغفران للآخرين، وأن نقدم ذواتنا له، وأن نطيعه ونطيع كلمته المباركة، ونتذكر باستمرار موته لأجلنا على الصليب وقيامته فهو الذي أُسلِم من أجل خطايانا وأقيم لأجل تبريرنا!​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا .


----------



## amselim (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك
الرب يبارك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل 
ميرررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مارس 2011)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------

